# MGZ - Medigard Limited



## bobowens (28 July 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Anyone on Medigard ltd and what do you generally think of the Company..
and there announcement today...Letter to Shareholders.
Looking forward for your views.

Regards Bob


----------



## verce (31 January 2015)

bobowens said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Anyone on Medigard ltd and what do you generally think of the Company..
> and there announcement today...Letter to Shareholders.
> Looking forward for your views.
> ...




Definitely take a close look at this one.


----------



## verce (7 February 2015)

verce said:


> Definitely take a close look at this one.




Market cap still tiny. ~5.5 million.

_The Sol Millennium sales team is excited and it is expected that sales of the device will commence in March 2015._

http://www.medigard.com.au/files/factsheets/MED_factsheet_PRODUCTS.pdf

Disclosure: Holding


----------



## verce (8 February 2015)

http://www.researchandmarkets.com/research/flkmgf/global_blood

FEATURED COMPANIES

- Becton Dickinson & Co. (*Market Cap: 27.5 billion*)

- Fresenius Kabi AG (*Revenue: 20.3 billon*)

- Haemonetics Corp. (*Market Cap: 2.2 billion*)

- Terumo Penpol Ltd. (*Revenue: 4.2 billion*)

- Grifols SA (*Market Cap: 4.5 billion*)

- Immucor Inc. (*Acquired by TPG Capital for 1.97 billion*)

- Kawasumi Laboratories Inc. (*Market Cap: 17.3 billion*)

- MacoPharma SA (couldn't find anything on this one)

- Medigard Ltd. (*Market Cap: 5.5 million*)

This little Australian company is mentioned alongside all these heavyweights. Medigard developed the vacuum retraction technology in-house. Medigard products contain fewer parts, are easier to manufacture and price competitive.

http://www.medigard.com.au/files/me... Award for unique blood collection device.pdf

^Australian design award for unique blood collection device^

This is a rare opportunity to get on board ahead of sales. Extensive product testing has found healthcare workers in the US and Australia unequivocally prefer Medigard's BCD to other products on the market.


----------



## futurenow (9 February 2015)

What happened today???? +83%


----------



## perth (11 February 2015)

Please do not fall for the spin. 

Read the announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140731/pdf/42r61ln3jpwd13.pdf

Has no money in the bank, less than 50K and the expiry term on "unlisted" convertible notes is due in the next two weeks.

Creating a market to flog off converted shares, nothing more, nothing less. 

Wake up.


----------



## greggles (22 November 2017)

Anyone know why Medigard Limited has almost doubled in price today? I'm not seeing any news that could be the impetus for such an increase in price other than the announcement yesterday that Dr Ian Dixon has agreed to join the Board of Medigard as an Executive Director.


----------



## Country Lad (22 November 2017)

greggles said:


> ...........other than the announcement yesterday that Dr Ian Dixon has agreed to join the Board of Medigard as an Executive Director.




Don't get too enthusiastic about the $12,000 odd worth of shares traded, but it is likely a combination of the Chairman's previous statement

_"We have also been continuing to investigate a number of potential, exciting new opportunities and I look forward to being able to talk to you about some of these in the near future."_​
and Ian Dixon's appointment as director.  You would have to wonder why Dixon would join a loser like MGZ unless he is going to use MGZ as a vehicle for some new initiatives.


----------



## greggles (22 November 2017)

Country Lad said:


> Don't get too enthusiastic about the $12,000 odd worth of shares traded




Thanks for the heads up Country Lad. I didn't check the volume. There mustn't have been much on offer on the sell side for the price to have moved that far north on just $12,000 worth of shares.


----------

